# Theft in Redding, CA



## Down River Equipment (Apr 12, 2006)

One of our good friends and dealers On The River Supply Inc. had his personal vehicle and tons of personal fishing and camping gear stolen from in front of his store in Redding, CA. For those in that area, please be on the look out. We are hoping for the best.

"My stolen 4 runner is silver with a Thule Cargo box on top a full Colgan frond end bra, an "On The River Supply bumper" sticker full length on rear bumper, solid black running boards, Brand new BIG O Tires with white lettering, locked receiver hitch, and all windows are tinted. Please contact Mark at (530) 215-5296 if you have ANY info."


----------



## Riverbound (Oct 3, 2013)

If this is the same on the river supply that was out here and moved to California. I can contribute with my experience on a trip out there to do some boating.

If he committed the violation of not changing his vehicle registration within 30 days and was sporting Colorado license plates. Sure way to get stuff stolen or broken windows. California rafters don't love us mile high boaters and before I got my new welded frames I found out they hate fitting frames and knew I wasn't local, all day long on the river I was questioned "where are you from, Colorado?" I asked how they knew that and got the response, "your frame" no one runs those out here. Came back to broken windows and cut valve stems at the take out,luckily nothing stolen. Coincidence or not who knows, hope your gear is recovered. Get yourself a California vehicle and a tan and try and blend in!


----------



## Gremlin (Jun 24, 2010)

Mark is a good guy who helped me out when he had the store in Rifle. I spoke with him when he was planning to move to CA. His passion for fly fishing and his enthusiasm to provide products and services are an asset to the community. I wish him well and hope he gets his rig back.


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## Ian Janoska (Aug 26, 2011)

I'll be on the lookout for it all around town.


----------



## chiapet74 (Apr 13, 2014)

I'll be on the lookout and spread the word


----------



## Down River Equipment (Apr 12, 2006)

Thanks for being on the look out. The 4 Runner has been recovered but all his gear was taken. Rods, reels, over 6000 flies, tents, etc.


----------



## buckmanriver (Apr 2, 2008)

Man that is the worst. I moved out here from Colorado last June. Still have Colorado plates and leave lots of outdoor gear my truck all the time cause my apartment so small. Everything is insured but I'm always paranoid that someone's going to break in and take everything.
That said the paddling community out here has been more than welcoming. I met a lot of really really nice kayakers and rafters.


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## mikepart (Jul 7, 2009)

How much crystal meth will you trade me for 6000 flies?


----------

